# General > Recommendations >  Cost of a shed

## Anfield

I am thinking about having a new shed built.
Nothing fancy, 12 foot x 8 foot made of concrete blocks and timber/felt roof.

Anyone have any idea what it would cost?

----------


## Commore

> I am thinking about having a new shed built.
> Nothing fancy, 12 foot x 8 foot made of concrete blocks and timber/felt roof.
> 
> Anyone have any idea what it would cost?


1 sheet of plywood @ £10
88 concrete blocks @ approx 50 pence each + VAT
Cement @ £6 per bag

we recently built two sheds, 
1 was 9 x 6 metres, cost in blocks and cement was under £1000
1 was approx 30ft lomg 8 ft wide, cost for plywood and felt roof, £200 max.

hope this helps  :Smile:

----------


## bekisman

> 1 sheet of plywood @ £10
> 88 concrete blocks @ approx 50 pence each + VAT
> Cement @ £6 per bag
> 
> we recently built two sheds, 
> 1 was 9 x 6 metres, cost in blocks and cement was under £1000
> 1 was approx 30ft lomg 8 ft wide, cost for plywood and felt roof, £200 max. hope this helps


Thought concrete blocks a wee bit more expensive than that? good supplier up here: http://www.jgunn.co.uk/caithness_quarry_products.htm where did you get your blocks from - as interested..

----------


## Commore

> Thought concrete blocks a wee bit more expensive than that? good supplier up here: http://www.jgunn.co.uk/caithness_quarry_products.htm where did you get your blocks from - as interested..


Thank you Bekisman, I am aware of this company and have, as it happens used them in the past.  :Smile:

----------


## Anfield

> Thank you Bekisman, I am aware of this company and have, as it happens used them in the past.


Thanks Commore for your help,  but I would not use Gunn's as not exactly environmentally friendly are they.
The way they left dunes after illegal excavations in Reiss was  disgusting.

----------


## Boozeburglar

If you want to be earth friendly recycle a shed.

----------


## jings00

how would one go about getting a recycled shed?

----------


## sphinx

it cost £1000 pounds to make a wooden shed that will last i have just made a 16ft by 10ft and all the materials came from the sawmill wick and that woz everything  :Grin:

----------


## Anfield

> it cost £1000 pounds to make a wooden shed that will last i have just made a 16ft by 10ft and all the materials came from the sawmill wick and that woz everything


Cheers for that

----------


## Boozeburglar

> how would one go about getting a recycled shed?


Check Scot Ads. Usually someone wanting one uplifted, actual shed gratis.  :Smile:

----------


## Anfield

Thanks for all replies but it is ablock built shed I need

----------


## Gronnuck

Would you need planning permission for such a block built shed?

----------


## Anfield

No, checked with council, OK due to size

----------


## jings00

> Check Scot Ads. Usually someone wanting one uplifted, actual shed gratis.


cheers dude :-)

----------

